# Is the diesel worth upgrading?



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

People report lots of engine lights and Regens.

-30 technically shouldn't be a problem as the fuel you buy is treated. But it's a gamble with a car that doesn't hold much fuel.

You also got def as a bonus. To the dpf.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

I had a 2012 cruze with stick. Averaged 42 mpg. Son needed a car I got a 2015 diesel and gave him mine. I got 46 mpg with 2015 under same driving conditions. Both cars are still running without problems. 145K on the 2012 and 115K on the 2015. I haven't had any trouble with the diesel but I don't get to -30. Since I retired and am driving shorter trips I notice more regen. They are not a problem but do occur.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

As long as your fuel has the necessary anti-gelling agents in there for winter, you should be okay. We've got a number of members on here that deal with temps that cold during winter without issue.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

where i live diesel is avg 10% cheaper than regular unleaded

the ctd gets 10% better mpg than the stripped down 1.4 eco...and thats never worrying aboot turning off ac or driving in any special manner

the ctd rides/drives better, was $3500 more than eco, but you got leather, sunroof, quieter interior, smoother ride.

the maintenance on the diesel costs more, even if all the emissions stuff works perfectly, but its a better driver.

never used antigel til early this year, gelled up in -40, wheres in the past -51 was no problem, so must have gotten some bad fuel

im deleted and have 200,000kms...im eggspecting 200k more basically trouble free kms

when i bought the car, i 1000% intended to delete it around 100k, and yeah the car has a ton of emissions issues, i wouldnt look at one without a delete

youre better off with a gen2 volt


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

If you don't do a lot of highway driving, I wouldn't own the Diesel. I'm happy with mine but I put 25-30k miles a year on it.

For -30c temps, the car does have a 'wait to start' feature that you would need to use, but it will start. My car starts fine at -10F when I use this but I turn it on, let the light go out, then turn it on and let the light go out again, then start.

You may have issues with the DEF tank heater in that temperature (but it's very easy to change).

The cars did have some emission issues when they came out but most of if not all is covered by warranty and replaced. I haven't had any emission related issues for a few years now.

I would say if you buy one, make sure you put at least 50 miles/100 km on it because you don't want a scenario where someone has reset the SES. You want to do a full drive cycle. You should also go to a local auto parts store and they should be able to scan it for you at no charge (at least they do down here).


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm the original owner of my 2015 CTD, it has now 141,000km, other than the def tank heater issue which was replaced twice under warranty and now a leaky water pump (I'll replace it myself+TB job) I did not have any issue. I drive mostly highway, love its torque. Honestly I love it and I will drive it to the ground. It's actually cheap if you can maintain it by yourself. If the emissions starts to be an issue I will not hesitate to delete it.
Like BDCCruze said, make sure you drive it enough so all the snakes would come out from the grass, and give her an italian tune.


----------



## iplaywithtrucks (Dec 20, 2016)

mountainmaxman said:


> Hey diesel guys, I have a 2012 gas Cruze and am thinking on buying a 2015 diesel, what are your thoughts on this? is real world mileage much better? And are there many emission related issues with them? Finally how are they in the cold -30c weather, thanks in advance





mountainmaxman said:


> Hey diesel guys, I have a 2012 gas Cruze and am thinking on buying a 2015 diesel, what are your thoughts on this? is real world mileage much better? And are there many emission related issues with them? Finally how are they in the cold -30c weather, thanks in advance


Most diesels including heavy trucks have some emissions related codes/issues. I have a 2014 with approx 127K miles. Most issues I have had have been covered under special policies like the DEF tank heater. I have replaced a NOX sensor and EGT sensor on my own. I have the dealer service ahead of the oil life monitor usually around 25 to 30 percent and rotate at the same time. Every fall I change the fuel filter ahead of winter and NEVER use additives. Have cold soaked many times to negative Temps while working on the road and staying at hotels and have never had any fuel issues. Often times people think their fuel is gelled when in reality a small amount of water can stop a diesel in the fuel water separator. Reputable fuel stations in cold climates have pre-treated fuel. 
I had the timing belt and waterproof changed as well as trans fluid changed per the interval. During my dealer visits I have had them do forced Regens. Approx 3 over the life of the car. No issues there. Lifetime mileage is 38 with normal average in the mid to upper 40's. Best mpg was 52 driving like an old lady on the interstate. 
I also have a 2014 with 1.4 gas. The diesel is quieter, rides and handles much better, and has a ton more power. However I would only recommend to folks that are gonna get it out on the highway and run it.


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Don't do it unless you plan on seriously driving it. Too many people purchase the clean diesels and don't realize the need for extended driving to achieve proper DPF regens. If it were new with a warranty I'd say sure, give it a try. Delete kits are virtually impossible to find these days due to EPA crackdown on the 'Offroad' companies that sell them. My .02.


----------



## Mw548 (Feb 16, 2017)

I’ve had mine in many Minnesota winters with no block heater installed. One thing i have noticed i can’t use the remote start feature when it drops double digits below zero as it will drain the battery before it pops off. when i start it with the key It starts rough stumbles then dies i start it a 2nd time and runs smooth but this is when it’s reallllly cold. Also it starts a lot easier if driven every day if it sits for a weekend it is hard starting on Monday. Now i have a company work truck so it mostly sits now.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

My 15 diesel i got at 0 miles and now has 48k. Besides the emissions recalls and 1 DEF tank heater gone and under warranty the car has been flawless. City I do 35mpg and highway at 60mph 63ish mpg. Now that number went down to 54ish with high performance sticky rubber vs stock tires.
With diesels in cold you need to let the glow plugs do their job, run proper weight oil, and remember diesels don’t run as hot so you’ll rely on the cars auxiliary heater till up to temp.


----------

